# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  ر59% نسبة النجاح في التوجيهي .. والسوسنة تنشر اسماء الاوائل

## دموع الورد

ر59% نسبة النجاح في التوجيهي .. والسوسنة تنشر اسماء الاوائل  آخر تحديث : 29/7/2009
 
 *عمان – السوسنة –* بلغت نسبة النجاح العامة في امتحان الثانوية العامة "التوجيهي" لكافة فئات الطلبة ( نظاميين وخاصة)، 5ر59%، إذ نجح (55540) طالبا وطالبة من أصل (93244) تقدموا للامتحان، فيما أخفق (37704) في اجتياز هذا الامتحان من مختلف الفروع. 
 واعلن وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم العالي الدكتور وليد المعاني الاربعاء نتائج امتحان شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة الدورة الصيفية للعام الحالي لجميع الفروع الاكاديمية والمهنية.
 وقال المعاني في مؤتمر صحفي عقده لهذه الغاية ان نسبة النجاح في المسار الثانوي الشامل الاكاديمي بلغت 6ر66 بالمائة في حين بلغت نسبة النجاح في المسار الثانوي الشامل المهني 8ر35 بالمائة.
 واشار الى ان نسبة النجاح لطلبة الدراسة الخاصة في المسار الثانوي الشامل الاكاديمي بلغت 7ر45 بالمائة وفي المسار الثانوي الشامل المهني 7ر43 بالمائة.
 وقال المعاني ان عدد المتقدمين للمسار الشامل الاكاديمي بلغ نحو 65 الف طالب وطالبة نجح منهم نحو 43 الف طالب في حين بلغ عدد المتقدمين في المسار الثانوي الشامل المهني نحو سبعة الاف طالب وكالبة نجح منهم نحو 2500 وعدد المشتركين في الدراسة الخاصة نحو 29 الف طالب تقدم منهم للامتحان في جميع المباحث نحو 20 الف طالب وطالبة.
 وفيما يخص شهادة الكفاءة المدرسية قال الوزير ان عدد المشتركين ممن استنفذوا حقهم في التقدم لامتحان شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة وحققوا شروط الحصول على شهادة الكفاءة المدرسية بلغ نحو 1800 مشترك ومشتركة من مجموع 5200 استنفذوا حقهم في الدورة الحالية لافتا الى انه سيتم توزيع الشهادات عليهم مع شهادات الثانوية العامة.
     وفي بادرة هي الاولى من نوعها كرمت وزارة التربية اوائل الثانوية العامة في جميع الفروع.
 وكانت الوزارة قد استدعت الطلبة الاوائل الى مركز الوزارة لتكريمهم دون اعلامهم بنتائجهم الا اثناء المؤتمر الصحفي الذي اعلن فيه الوزير اسماء الاوائل والمعدلات التي حصلوا عليها بحضورهم.
*وفيما يلي أسماء الأوائل :* 
الفرع الأدبي 
     الدرجة   المعدل    اسم الطالب                 المدرسة المديرية
     الأولى 98.4 ايمان عياش حمد الشلالده الحسنية الثانوية للبنات عمان الثالثة
     الثانية 98.3 عنود صبحي عقله المحاميد ام حبيبة الثانوية للبنات عمان الثانية
     الثالثة 98.1 هلا سلمان عيد الحديد القويسمة الثانوية الأولى عمان الثالثة
     الرابعة 97.9 نور عبدالجليل خليل اللوزي الجبيهة الثانوية للبنات عمان الثانية
     الرابعة 97.9 فرح محمد سعيد عبدالفتاح السوالقه اروى بنت عبدالمطلب الثانوية عمان الرابعة
     السادسة 97.8 زينه فوزي مصطفى عربد ام حبيبة الثانوية للبنات عمان الثانية
     السابعة 97.6 اسراء منصور خميس العجل ابو عليا الثانوية للبنات عمان الرابعة
     الثامنة 97.5 زينه منيف عبدالله عورتاني الجندويل الثانوية للبنات عمان الثانية
     الثامنة 97.5 سلام عبدالقادر مصطفى الشملتي الاميرة تغريد الثانوية عمان الثالثة
     العاشرة 97.4 غدير محمود رشدي طحلاوي امامة بنت أبي العاص الثانوية عمان الرابعة
     العاشرة 97.4 ياسمين يحيى عادل مرعي كلية سيدة الناصرة للروم الكاثوليك التعليم الخاص
     العاشرة 97.4 رزان خليل احمد كروان قطر الندى الثانوية الشاملة الرصيفة
الفرع العلمي 
     الدرجة   المعدل    اسم الطالب                     المدرسة المديرية
     الأول 99.1 قتيبه حسن فياض صبحا الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز اربد الأولى
     الثانية 99.0 دعاء تيسير عبدالفتاح سلام النظم الحديثة الأولى التعليم الخاص
     الثانية 99.0 لانا اميل بطرس العلامات بطريركية اللاتين الثانوية للبنات قصبة مادبا
     الثانية 99.0 غدير حسام الدين يحيى النجار الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز الزرقاء الأولى
     الخامس 98.9 مهتدي حامد حمدان النبابته النظم الحديثة الثانية التعليم الخاص
     الخامسة 98.9 ايه غسان ابراهيم ارشيد التربية الريادية الأولى التعليم الخاص
     الخامسة 98.9 نسرين عبدالكريم ابراهيم نادي سكينة بنت الحسين الثانوية عمان الأولى
     الخامسة 98.9 لانا موسى درويش بريك النظم الحديثة الأولى التعليم الخاص
     التاسعة 98.8 مي مازن محمود عبدالكريم النموذجية / جامعة اليرموك اربد الأولى
     التاسع 98.8 عبدالرحمن عبدالهادي محمود اعمر طه حسين الثانوية للبنين الرصيفة
فرع الادارة المعلوماتية / مسار 1 
     الدرجة    المعدل      اسم الطالب                        المدرسة المديرية
     الأولى 98.8 ريم مخلد عبدالرحمن العبادي الكلية العلمية الاسلامية التعليم الخاص
     الثانية 98.2 حلا سهل حابس المجالي راهبات الوردية الأهلية التعليم الخاص
     الثانية 98.2 مارلين بسام زائد الحداد لاتين الفحيص الثانوية منطقة السلط
     الرابعة 97.8 روان احمد حسن "دخل الله" لبابة بنت الحارث الثانوية محافظة جرش
     الخامسة 97.5 نور ظاهر سليم جرار التربية الريادية الأولى التعليم الخاص
     السادسة 97.3 نور سلمان سليمان الحميمات راهبات الوردية الأهلية التعليم الخاص
     السادسة 97.3 ساره سمير عبدالله توغوظ الامير حمزة بن الحسين التعليم الخاص
     السادسة 97.3 ميساء احمد نجيب البرماوي الاتحاد / اناث التعليم الخاص
     السادسة 97.3 اسيل منذر خالد الخاروف البيان الخاصة التعليم الخاص
     العاشرة 97.2 نور الهدى قاسم حمدي مجاهد عائشة بنت ابي بكر الثانوية للبنات عمان الثانية
     العاشرة 97.2 دعاء نادر "محمد حمدي" الحبش الكلية العلمية الاسلامية التعليم الخاص
     العاشرة 97.2 بادره يوسف حسن وفا الاتحاد / اناث التعليم الخاص
فرع التعليم الصحي 
     الدرجة    المعدل     اسم الطالب                                    المدرسة المديرية
     الأولى 96.2 حنين علي رضا صيصان عين جالوت الثانوية الشاملة عمان الأولى
     الثانية 95.3 شذى مجدي محمد الحمصي العقبة الثانوية الشاملة محافظة العقبة
     الثالثة 94.8 اسيل ابراهيم محمد الصياحين عائشة بنت ابي بكر الثانوية اربد الأولى
     الثالثة 94.8 ساره عبدالكريم موسى مطلق عائشة بنت ابي بكر الثانوية اربد الأولى
     الخامس 94.6 محمد ابراهيم مصطفى المصطفى خالد بن الوليد الثانوية اربد الأولى
     السادسة 94.3 لورانس حسن طلب ياسين العقبة الثانوية الشاملة محافظة العقبة
     السابعة 94.1 ميليان وهيب علي ابو ديه الاميرة بسمة الثانوية عمان الثانية
     الثامنة 93.8 نازا احمد خليل المشلوح الشاملة الثانوية للبنات الزرقاء الأولى
     التاسعة 93.5 اسلام حسام محمد لافي لبابة بنت الحارث الثانوية محافظة جرش
     التاسع 93.5 محمد سليمان عبدالله حماد طه حسين الثانوية للبنين الرصيفة
الفرع الشرعي 
     الدرجة     المعدل      اسم الطالب                           المدرسة المديرية
     الأول 94.3 احمد عماد احمد نصر الله ابو بكر الصديق الثانوية عمان الأولى
     الثانية 91.7 دعاء عبدالوهاب محمد الشحروري اجنادين الثانوية الشاملة الزرقاء الأولى
     الثالث 88.5 محمد نايف محمد الخليلي القابسي الريادية للبنين الرصيفة
فرع الادارة المعلوماتية / مسار 2 
     الدرجة      المعدل     اسم الطالب                            المدرسة المديرية
     الأولى 85.6 مرام طلال فارس حمدان العقبة الثانوية الشاملة محافظة العقبة
     الثاني 82.2 احمد سعد خضر وراد احمد طوقان الثانوية عمان الرابعة
     الثالثة 81.3 اباء خالد عبدالله ابو يوسف قطر الندى الثانوية الشاملة الرصيفة
الفرع الزراعي 
     الدرجة     المعدل     اسم الطالب                            المدرسة المديرية
     الأولى 94.4 دعاء حسن محمد هماش النزهة الثانوية الشاملة عمان الرابعة
     الثانية 89.5 وداد موسى محمود سعيد الزمالية الثانوية للبنات الأغوار الشمالية
     الثالثة 89.1 روان احمد عواد الطحيمر رحاب الثانوية الشاملة للبنات قصبة المفرق
الفرع الصناعي 
     الدرجة     المعدل     اسم الطالب                          المدرسة المديرية
     الأول 98.3 يوسف ماهر سليم المواجده النصر الثانوية المهنية عمان الرابعة
     الثاني 97.4 انس محمد محمود الرواشده القابسي الثانوية الشاملة محافظة جرش
     الثالث 97.3 صدام نصري محمد رواشده القابسي الثانوية الشاملة محافظة جرش
الفرع الفندقي 
     الدرجة     المعدل       اسم الطالب                المدرسة المديرية
     الاول 88.9 معتز ناصر محمود معمر الفندقية الأردنية التعليم الخاص
 الثاني 87.3 يزن هاني زكي ابو غزاله المعمدانية التعليم الخاصالثالث 87.2 صدام حسين محمد ابراهيم عليان مظهر ارسلان الثانوية الشاملة للبنين الزرقاء الأولى
فرع الاقتصاد المنزلي 
     الدرجة    المعدل    اسم الطالب                                       المدرسة المديرية
     الاولى 94.3 اسراء سلامه محمد ابو سلعه قطر الندى الثانوية الشاملة الرصيفة
     الثانية 93.9 غرام حسن عبدالله الغنيمات حي الضباط الثانوية للبنات الزرقاء الأولى
     الثالثة 93.7 سجى عادل علي بواعنة حريما الثانوية للبنات بني كنانة
 ****************** *اسماء الطلبة الأوائل في مديريات التربية والتعليم :*
الفرع الادبي 
     المديرية          المعدل     اسم الطالب                         المدرسة
     عمان الاولى 97.1 ساره عبدالله عوده العيسى رقية بنت الرسول الثانوية
     عمان الثانية 98.3 عنود صبحي عقله المحاميد ام حبيبة الثانوية للبنات
     عمان الثالثة 98.4 ايمان عياش حمد الشلالده الحسنية الثانوية للبنات
     عمان الرابعة 97.9 فرح محمد سعيد عبدالفتاح السوالقه اروى بنت عبدالمطلب الثانوية
     التعليم الخاص 97.4 ياسمين يحيى عادل مرعي كلية سيدة الناصرة للروم الكاثوليك
     قصبة مادبا 95.4 رايه حسين شراري الكعابنه مادبا الثانوية الأولى للبنات
 اربد الاولى 95.9 حنان سمير امين غانم طبريا الثانوية للبنات اربد الثانية 94.0 الاء احمد عبدالكريم الجوارنه عنبة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات
     لواء الكوره 96.1 فداء حسن محمد خريسات تبنة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات
     لواء بني كنانه 93.5 رشا سالم يعقوب البطران بنات سمر الثانوية
     محافظة جرش 95.0 كوثر محمد عبدالله الخوالده مرصع الثانوية للبنات
     لواء الرمثا 97.1 ميرفت تيسير محمود الربيع الذنيبة الثانوية الشاملة
     عجلون 96.2 اريج عيسى محمد شويات الوهادنة الثانوية الشاملة
     الاغوار الشماليه 94.3 ملاك جلال كايد حيدر كريمة الثانوية للبنات
     قصبة المفرق 97.2 ليالي عبدالمولى مفلح المشاقبة الزنية الثانوية الشاملة
     البادية الشمالية الشرقية 94.0 ناريمان مخلد مزعل البنيان الجبية الثانوية للبنات
     البادية الشمالية الغربية 93.9 اسراء سلامه عيد العوايشه فاطمة الزهراء الثانوية
     الزرقاء الاولى 97.3 دانه خالد سليم زبن ام الدرداء الثانوية الشاملة للبنات
     الرصيفه 97.4 رزان خليل احمد كروان قطر الندى الثانوية الشاملة
     قصبة السلط 95.3 ادينا حكيم فوزي غالي لاتين الفحيص الثانوية
     لواء دير علا 94.3 هديل خالد عبد ابو غرغور دير علا الثانوية الشاملة
     الشونة الجنوبية 91.2 رغد عليان نمر الزن الروضة الثانوية للبنات
     لواء عين الباشا 96.5 ايمان محمود احمد سماره ام كثير الثانوية للبنات
     منطقة الكرك 97.2 حنان يوسف حسن فقوسه المنشية الثانوية للبنات
     المزار الجنوبي 95.8 عوض علي سلمان الصرايره ذكور سول الثانوية
     منطقة القصر 92.0 تقى فيصل السيد المجالي القصر الثانوية الشاملة
     الأغوار الجنوبية 86.2 نسرين عبدالرحمن عبدالصمد العونه المزرعة الثانوية للبنات
     محافظة الطفيلة 97.1 اسراء عمر عطاالله الصقور عين البيضاء الثانوية للبنات
     منطقة معان 95.5 نارمين سبيتان محمد الفناطسه معان الثانوية للبنات
     البتراء 88.8 نورا رضوان سليمان السلامين وادي موسى الثانوية للبنات
     محافظة العقبة 93.7 ريم سالم علي الصويلحين الديسة الثانوية الشاملة
     ذيبان 93.4 محمد هزاع عبدالقادر الهواوشه مليح الثانوية الشاملة للبنين
     الشوبك 91.1 ايمان هارون علي الطوره المقارعيه الثانوية للبنات
     البادية الوسطى 95.6 سلمى محمد خلف الشتيوي رجم الشامي الغربي الثانوية
     البادية الوسطى 95.6 يافا محمد علي ابو شارب ارينبه الغربية الثانوية 
     اربد الثالثة 96.5 نادين محمد محمود ابو حشيش دير السعنة الثانوية الشاملة للبنات
     الزرقاء الثانية 95.3 حسنات عبدالحي صالح ابو عصبه هند بنت عتبة الثانوية للبنات
     البادية الجنوبية 92.2 نجوى مدالله حمد المراعيه طاسان الثانوية المختلطة

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

ما شاء الله معدلات حلوه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك
معدلات نار  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  الله يعطيك العافية و شكراً

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الثانية 99.0 غدير حسام الدين يحيى النجار الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز الزرقاء الأولى

والله اليوم اخوها حلى الكلية :SnipeR (62): ....الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الف مبورك للجميييييع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأول 99.1 قتيبه حسن فياض صبحا الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز اربد الأولى

يا حبيبي هذا من عندنا من اربد والله رافع الراس يا ابن عروس الشمال الف مبروك الك 


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

صحيح ...ما شاء الله
المعدلات حلوه :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## القطه الشقيه

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
                                    شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
                                                                 الــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## dimmu

ما شاء الله

----------


## رنيم

:SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23): 

يسلموو دموع الورد

----------

